# binababoy



## meetmeinnyc

Hello 

What does "Binababoy" mean? Insulting, trashing, something like that?

And what is the base form of this? Babuyin?


Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## Lovestotravel

This means"molested" or did something rudely/cruelly(messing up something instead of fixing it)
Example
1.Binaboy ang biktima| The victim was molested
2.Binaboy ni Juan ang kanyang aralin/assignment. | Juan messed up his homework

Usually for number 2 example it's because that person doesn't want to follow his teacher/or someone,so to spite that person you'll mess up whatever is being asked of you.

Sorry to add to that,it comes from "baboy"/ a pig.
You can hear" Baboy ka! It means well...literally and figuratively You are a pig!
You act/eat like a pig.


----------



## meetmeinnyc

Thanks so much for the detailed explanation! It really helps!

As for the 1st example, can it also be an oral harassment or it is always related to physical harassment?

Thanks again!


----------



## DotterKat

The word _binaboy_ (object focus, completed aspect; _binababoy_ is object focus, uncompleted aspect) is highly contextual. Think of the root word _baboy_ (pig) and that pigs are typically depicted as dirty and messy (in fact, _pigpen_ is synonymous with a filthy or squalid place). Now, apply that image of something that is foul, messy or cluttered to the Tagalog _binaboy_ (verbal form) to get the idea of something that is befouled, messed up, besmirched or cluttered up and you get the meaning of _binaboy_. Being highly contextual, binaboy can indeed range in meaning from simply messing up a room to besmirching somebody's reputation or in the extreme, even physical molestation. Every word gives its own shade of meaning and using binaboy to mean physical molestation is a particularly crude way to depict a very crude act.


----------



## Chriskey2015

that simply means a victimize of people that no soul.


----------



## Lovestotravel

@ meetmeinnyc Sorry for the late reply,just got back from a fiesta.
Dotterkat is right, Usually it's physical.

The one I included earlier was an example of an offensive comment:

" Baboy ka!
Ang baboy mo naman!

It means well...literally and figuratively You are a pig!
You act/eat like a pig.


This is very rude and you'll often hear this from the streets[from street people,but not all of them],
from those who lack good manners.


----------



## mataripis

It means someone do or treat a person or work the wrong way. The base word. Is baboy (pig) but real Tagalog form of this is Nilalapastangan from two words lapas ( outside) and tangan ( hold or control). Lapastangan is insulting and outcast in English.


----------



## meetmeinnyc

Thanks so much, everyone!


----------

